# Marrsy's Mission [Journal]



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Started at.

Weight = 92kg

Chest = 108cm

Arms = 35cm

Abdomen =96cm

Thigh =59cm

Calf =42cm


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Slow start to this but it was just testing out how my leg would hold up. It's made me realise how much I miss phys and the gym!

Weights workout with a little more cardio tomorrow.

I have been to Tesco too so will start tracking my Diet from tomorrow.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck with through diet and cutting :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Good luck with through diet and cutting :thumb:


Cheers lad


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Added weight and measurements to first post, haven't had a chance to take photos yet. I will try get them on tomorrow.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

For yesterday.... No training was done either.










Also had a few drinks and 2/3 of a medium dominoes but don't know it's nutritional data. I will try and keep carbs as low as I can today to make up for it.

Added starting photos to my first post to track progress.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Subbed, All the best with this mate :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

After having dominoes last night I decided to try and make up for it by trying IF the way Katy runs it for the day.

The low-no calorie approach hasn't been as hard as I thought. Back to my regular 6 hour eating window from tomorrow though.

I should have done Back and Biceps today but put it off due to no calories. I will smash it tomorrow.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Took Deadlifts easy today because of my leg, managed to get to 95kg and my leg started to bleed so left it there.

Made a batch of vegetable juice today, should last a few days. Going to try drink my five a day then have my fruit ontop. Also started mixing a spoon of honey and a spoon of cinnamon to a cup of green tea after reading a few articles last night.

Weighed myself today and I'm down to 91kg.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Came off nights this morning so I have been in bed most of the day so no phys and a pretty bad diet for the day.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Should have been leg day today but I didn't want to risk it after hurting my leg on Deadlifts.

Haven't ate much today as I'm out for one of the lads' birthdays tonight so will be drinking and end up with some filthy food.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Drank and ate loads of crap last night so I might fast the whole day again to try balance the scales to keep my weekly cals on track.


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck with this, subbed!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

ClareAnne said:


> Good luck with this, subbed!


Cheers love  Good to have a nurse following incase I need emergency advise with my leg after leg day


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Scales say I'm down to 89kg. I will add some new body shots early next month and then keep adding them at the start of each month I think.

Also worked on my power clean form today as I'm thinking of starting an adaptation of Starting Strength when my legs healed.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

3kg off in under 2 weeks, not bad mate!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mr-Ponting said:


> 3kg off in under 2 weeks, not bad mate!


Cheers mate  planning to stick it out as best I can


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

subbed

Good luck mate :thumb:

what app are you using?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> subbed
> 
> Good luck mate :thumb:
> 
> what app are you using?


Cheers mate, the diet is tracked with myfitnesspal and the workouts are tracked with full fitness, it's now called ifitness for some reason though. Both great apps!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

The container I had my cottage cheese in for my third meal broke in my bag and it ended up all over so my protein intakes down a little.

Read all of Starting Strength and Super Immunity now and moved onto reading Arnies Encyclopaedia, Learning so much!

Looking forward to my next batch of vegtable juice after reading Super Immunity, going to try adding a few new things


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Such a stressful day today at work! Not sure if I will do any phys but my diet has been nice and clean at least. I was ssooooo close to getting a KFC to compare eat earlier!

Started looking into beginning a long journey to become a dietitian today too!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

For yeasterday. No phys as I went to sleep as soon as I got off day shift.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bad day today, no phys and a total cheat day on diet.

Diet won't be much better tomorrow but going to try and do back and biceps.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Up to 90kg....yesterday was a bad day for diet though and today won't be much better. Might try fast all of tomorrow to make up for it.

Managed to get my Deadlifts upto 110kg before my leg started playing up, hoping this is a sign that it's close to being fixed!

New body progress shots....



















Workout


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tried running today for the first time since I hurt my leg. It went well. I will start incorporating HIIT into my training now. I also started adding light ab work to my work outs today.

Diet wise I tried not to eat to balance out my weekly cal Intake but ended up destroying 500g turkey steak and went on a bing


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tried my first proper leg day since starting this. My leg held up pretty well but I have lost all the strength gained last year and at the start of this one, time to build it back up I guess.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

with luck, muscle memory will allow you to regain your strength faster than it took you to build it in the first place.

Your doing great mate, If I had a dirty great whole in my leg like you do, Id still be at home with my feet up, trying to talk the kids into bringing me hot drinks and sandwiches.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers mate, I'm hoping it comes back ASAP! The hole in my leg has pretty much healed now thank god! Not doing much phys was killing me lol.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Upped my weight on a few things today and added upright rows.

Felt a bit rough all day so hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

are you doing your military press seated or standing?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Standing mate, if there is a flat bench free I try to do it sitting though.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Hows the injury??


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> Standing mate, if there is a flat bench free I try to do it sitting though.


IMO standing are better so long as you resist the temptation to use your legs to drive the weight.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> IMO standing are better so long as you resist the temptation to use your legs to drive the weight.


Yea I prefer standing but sitting takes the weight off my bad leg so for now I will have to try sit when I can I think 



tyramhall said:


> Hows the injury??


It's good mate thanks, the actual hole has closed up but no skin has grown over it so the doctors are a bit worried about that, the actual muscle still feels a bit like spung on leg days or if I run for over 20 mins too. Hoping to be 100% in a week or two though!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Still feel a little rough as I did yeasterday and I have been sick a few times today so didn't bother tracking diet.

Just been for a nandos though to cheer myself up so I hope I can keep it down!

Just a small workout as I have had a long day.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

No phys today and had a bad diet, hadd a long day at work but i have a half day tomorrow and the weekend to smash the gym


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

A day like that wont do any harm mate


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Hope you're feeling better, going to the gym whilst sick is no good, be a good patient and rest up until you're better!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers guys, going to go for a run later then do back and biceps tomorrow.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Slipped off the wagon this past week due to work but going shopping tomorrow for good food and looking to get straight back on it.

My legs pretty much back to 100% now so I'm looking forward to training proper.

With winter here I might change my goals and try bulk up with starting strength or Stronglifts and GOMAD to get my strength back then cut next year.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've ran starting strength and GOMAD.

love starting strength, but I quickly put a fair bit of fat on me with GOMAD

right now I'm only drinking 1 ltr of goldtop milk a day


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have never tried GOMAD yet but don't think I will be able to get the full gallon in me, I will start with one of the 2.2litre bottles a day then see how I go from there.

Did you find it helped you out a lot ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> I have never tried GOMAD yet but don't think I will be able to get the full gallon in me, I will start with one of the 2.2litre bottles a day then see how I go from there.
> 
> Did you find it helped you out a lot ?


Yes, Its not hard to achieve, just replace all the times you drink water with drinking full fat milk. If your struggling to add weight it will help


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes, Its not hard to achieve, just replace all the times you drink water with drinking full fat milk. If your struggling to add weight it will help


Can't decide if I should do it now or after Christmas. Got a bet to try get abs ASAP and I will never hear the end if I end up fatter.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Really wanted to lift today but my car started playing up when I went shopping so didn't risk driving it to the gym.

At least I have some healthy food now, think I will leave GOMAD till after Christmas.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tried a starting strength workout today, had to work on my power clean form and stay light as I haven't done them proper before.

Decided to try a half gomad day to see how it was. I managed to get through the 2 litres no problem so will see how it goes. Not sure if there is any point in doing gomad due to the amount of cardio I am needing to do ready for my fitness test.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

First time doing a bit of HIIT since I hurt my leg but it was good. Stuck with 2 litres of whole milk, think I might try a try of mini GOMAD where I have half a gallon.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

well done mate, :thumb:

I'm sure that 4.5 mph drop on the last set made all the difference :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> First time doing a bit of HIIT since I hurt my leg but it was good. Stuck with 2 litres of whole milk, think I might try a try of mini GOMAD where I have half a gallon.


I did half gomad for a month and got a lot stronger. Put on a stone. Obviously not all clean weight. If you're bothered about fat gain, don't do it though.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I did half gomad for a month and got a lot stronger. Put on a stone. Obviously not all clean weight. If you're bothered about fat gain, don't do it though.


I was hoping that only going a half version it would be avoided a bit better, I really want my strength gains back that I had back in July. My mind as always keeps flicking between abs and strength lol.



BestBefore1989 said:


> well done mate, :thumb:
> 
> I'm sure that 4.5 mph drop on the last set made all the difference :lol:


The last set was a 10 min run instead of just one minute


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy with the weight increases today, deadlift stayed the same but I think it was more to do with me not having done squats and deads on the same day since July.

Not sure why but my body has turned into a calorie craving machine since I started drinking milk heavily. Crazing food all the time!

I'm off home for the weekend so probably won't be able to train with weights but I will do cardio and abs and try keep my Cals up to see what type of gains I get.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Are you putting any pics up mate for comparisons?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Are you putting any pics up mate for comparisons?


Yea mate, the first post and the 27th has some. I will be adding body shots every month. I'm starting to feel and look fatter now though.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> I was hoping that only going a half version it would be avoided a bit better, I really want my strength gains back that I had back in July. My mind as always keeps flicking between abs and strength lol.
> 
> The last set was a 10 min run instead of just one minute


I understand your dilemma I'm afraid. I went from 11 to 12,7 and said oh $hit. I'm stronger but have no ABS, best cut down to 11 again. Guess what, I said, oh $hit I have abs but I'm weak and look like I don't train. Lol, so guess what..... Haha. So I got to 12,7 and said fcuk this and the abbs. I wanna be strong! So now at 13,8 and miles stronger. Yeah I carry fat but my back and shoulders are miles bigger and I get told I'm looking stocky.

Just go with what feels Right for you mate. Just remember, make the decision and stick with it. Unfortunately as were no longer newbies we can't expect to gain muscle whilst losing fat. Hope that helps you mate


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I understand your dilemma I'm afraid. I went from 11 to 12,7 and said oh $hit. I'm stronger but have no ABS, best cut down to 11 again. Guess what, I said, oh $hit I have abs but I'm weak and look like I don't train. Lol, so guess what..... Haha. So I got to 12,7 and said fcuk this and the abbs. I wanna be strong! So now at 13,8 and miles stronger. Yeah I carry fat but my back and shoulders are miles bigger and I get told I'm looking stocky.
> 
> Just go with what feels Right for you mate. Just remember, make the decision and stick with it. Unfortunately as were no longer newbies we can't expect to gain muscle whilst losing fat. Hope that helps you mate


Haha yea it's a nightmare! I would like to be strong with decent arms, lats and shoulders. Abs arent viewable as much as them and I'm trying to get good at powerlifting so I can try do it for the RAF.

I was thinking of trying 1 month of this half go mad followed by a month off on a normal food based diet then rinse and repease so my body gets a break from milk. All the while trying to smash my HIIT and cardio to get back into Cross country running for the RAF.....none of my goals go well togeather lol.

Edit-any idea how much stronger you actually got ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Haha yea it's a nightmare! I would like to be strong with decent arms, lats and shoulders. Abs arent viewable as much as them and I'm trying to get good at powerlifting so I can try do it for the RAF.
> 
> I was thinking of trying 1 month of this half go mad followed by a month off on a normal food based diet then rinse and repease so my body gets a break from milk. All the while trying to smash my HIIT and cardio to get back into Cross country running for the RAF.....none of my goals go well togeather lol.


Edit-Any idea how much stronger you actually got ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Edit-Any idea how much stronger you actually got ?


Oh press and squat is Prob good to compare. Give you 1rm for press and squat

11st. 40oh 80sqt

12,7 47.5 110

13,7 60 160

Jese I'm shocked looking at that actually. Never put it down like that before.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Oh press and squat is Prob good to compare. Give you 1rm for press and squat
> 
> 11st. 40oh 80sqt
> 
> ...


Not bad mate, I'm guessing you don't have much definition at 13.7 though ?

Would love to be able to bench my bodyweight for reps, squat 1.5 x bodyweight and deadlift 2x bodyweight.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Not bad mate, I'm guessing you don't have much definition at 13.7 though ?
> 
> Would love to be able to bench my bodyweight for reps, squat 1.5 x bodyweight and deadlift 2x bodyweight.


I'll post up a picture of upper half so you can see as well as legs.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Check my latest post in journal mate. Don't want to clog yours up


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Check my latest post in journal mate. Don't want to clog yours up


Didnt know that Wendler log was you mate, I will check it out more when I have a bit more time, checked them pics out. Doesnt look bad how tall are you ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Have had a really bad day today so have a few beers and a KFC.

Haven't done any phys either.

Felt really bloated and had a few stomach pains today. Think it's from all the milk.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Didnt know that Wendler log was you mate, I will check it out more when I have a bit more time, checked them pics out. Doesnt look bad how tall are you ?


5'10 mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Have had a really bad day today so have a few beers and a KFC.
> 
> Haven't done any phys either.
> 
> Felt really bloated and had a few stomach pains today. Think it's from all the milk.


Kfc for the win fella!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn right, filled up on protein for sure  still feeling bloated so going to give the milk a miss today. Depending on any gains made in my workout today I might ditch it all togeather and go back to cutting.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Might do a little cardio later if I can be bothered, if I do I will add it here.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Smashed a bit of HIIT. Noticed a problem with my right thigh today, it seems to randomly go numb as if it has pins and needles and lasts for about two hours. I will get it checked out at the med centre ASAP incase it starts effecting my training.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just finished working out some diet Marcos the way leangains works. Looking to start carb cycling soon, weight days high carb, cardio days low carb high fat days, on rest days I might do the 600 cal max fast.

Ordered some superveg XS as putting a few grams of that into my shake is cheaper and easier than doing home made veg juice. Got some ZMA and a resupply of Beta Alanine coming too.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Suck an annoying day today, had a long hard day and came back home, managed to keep my **** in gear and started to drive to the gym, 2 mins into my 25 min journey my car starts playing up and flashes an EAC FAIL warning while seemingly loosing power from the engine.

I will check out the gyms on this camp tomorrow but they arnt much for weightlifting at all never mind things that require bar bells. I will get the car looked over asap but im busy with work until mid next week


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope its an inexpensive repair , mate


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Alright Marrsy,

I've been a bit quiet but i am reading the journal mate.

Some nice work going on in here, gonna google GOMAD in a min to see what i'm missing out on.

Keep up the work bro.

:thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Alright Marrsy,
> 
> I've been a bit quiet but i am reading the journal mate.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, it increases your bodyfat but I think it does help with strength too, I only tried half GOMAD for five days so I'm not very experienced with it yet.



BestBefore1989 said:


> hope its an inexpensive repair , mate


Cheers mate, spoke to one of the lads who knows his stuff he said it should be between £100-£150 so I'm happy with that. Looking to get a new car in March anyway.

Spoke to a mate on camp and it looks like I might be able to keep doing a version of Starting Strength where I swap out squats for Deadlifts as there's no squat rack on camp. I will investigate further and see how it goes.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

First time in the new gym, wasn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> First time in the new gym, wasn't as bad as I thought.


Nice to see deadlifts going up. Are you doing full bodyweight chins then or assisted ones?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Nice to see deadlifts going up. Are you doing full bodyweight chins then or assisted ones?


Full bodyweight mate just the app calls it assisted. The new gyms handles are alot closer togeather and at a strange angle to what im used to so I found it harder than usual to rep them out. Might swap it out to Chins.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Nice workout there mate.

Deadlift looks good, I expect it will rocket when you're back 100% 

In terms of the pull ups my gym also has a dodgy grip on the pull up station.

Best thing I have found is to put the smith machine all the way to the top and do your pull ups.

I'm able to go for reps that way


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Nice workout there mate.
> 
> Deadlift looks good, I expect it will rocket when you're back 100%
> 
> ...


That's a plan actually, there is a dodgy old smith machine type thing, I will investigate if it's possible next time I'm in.

God my last appointment with the med centre in a week so hoping they say the leg that had the hole in is all healed, still got a dodgy problem in my other one from a few days ago where it just feels like I have ins and needles so will see what they say about that.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Think I might have to go back onto some form of GOMAD until my cars fixed as I can't get to Tesco so Milk seems the healthiest way to keep carbs/protein/fat up.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning mate. Glad to see your still going strong.

Have you put any pics up yet?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Glad to see your still going strong.
> 
> Have you put any pics up yet?


Just the ones on my first page, trying to keep pic updates to once a month at the start of each month. I will put some more up start of December.

My Bodyfat has increased a bit but I think my arms, Lats and Chest look better. Hope my Traps start coming on soon now I have added up right rows.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Ill keep looking in.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

First time I have managed to run for 30 mins nonstop since hurting my leg


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

No phys yeasterday, went to the gym but the keycard lock wouldent open so I couldent get in, not sure if its locked on weekends here, will have to look into it.

Off to the cardio suite today for some HIIT and abs though.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bit of HIIT and some steady state to cool down.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tried the gym on base today again but the card wouldent work again, starting to miss lifting. There will be staff inside tomorrow so I should be able to get in!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Got some family dramas going on so lost all motivation to work out, hope I pick up soon


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate, hope it gets sorted


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

So I woke up this morning and decided to use my dramas as fuel for my lifting. Been gym hunting and after getting a few dodgy looks from the more commecial gyms when i asked them if they had squat racks I managed to find a pretty epic little gym that is perfect for me.

Getting Tattooed tomorrow then out with a girl so probably wont be able to train till Friday but I have my motivation back on tack, while im home im going to try get my Mam to adot a healthier diet so I have motivation to eat well too


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

as my mum said after my first ever tattoo

They don't wash off you know! :lol:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck mate. You'll Bloody love it.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tattoo went ok 



Gym and food shopping tomorrow


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

First sesh at the gym at home, pretty good, forgot my gloves though and couldn't find and 1.25kg plates, don't think I have lost any strength over the week I had off.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Managed to pick some healthy food up today so back on leangains tomorrow 

Got right into omelettes since I came home too!

Hopefully I can be strict to my diet while at home but it will be hard, starting to think of quitting drink for my New Years resolution too, it just causes me problems, costs me money and sets my training back.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice little run today.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I HATE running


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Everything from tattoo to workout is looking in good order mate.

Omlettes are the one mate, quick and tasty and so many possibilities.

Keep it up mate :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I HATE running


I'm trying to build my running back upto running 10km races lol, I don't enjoy it as much as I used to but it's tolerable.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

The effect of alcohol and bad diet hit me today! Might go for a run later as we'll.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice little run in the ****ing rain and crazy wind.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice little run along the beach.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Probably wont train tomorrow as I'm getting the other half of my tattoo done and then I'm off to a gig to see my mates band play.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

No phys to report today but I had a bit of work done on my sleeve


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Really disappointed in myself, was well up for the gym and then I got there, didn't do aswell as I wanted on deads and lost all motivation.

Hopefully this will give me the kick up the **** I need to keep my diet in check when I'm on leave.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Spent the last hour thinking of ways to improve training.

I think I will go to a push pull legs PHAT style system when I get back to base as push and pull can be done on the base I live on and I will only have to drive to the other base with the squat rack once a week when my cars fixed making life easier.

I will try lead each session with the main lift for that session (Bench, Deads, Squats) on 5x5 then swap to 3x10 for the assistance excesses.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good luck I enjoyed Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength 3X5 far more than StrongLifts 5x5

might be worth a look?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good luck I enjoyed Mark Rippetoe's Starting Strength 3X5 far more than StrongLifts 5x5
> 
> might be worth a look?


Yea I looked at starting strength, I tried it and liked it but its the need to drive to the gym with the squat rack that's ****ing me off.

Researched it a bit more today looking at a four day split type thing with chest, back, shoulders and legs leading with 5x5 of Flat Bench, Deadlift, Overhead Press and Squats.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Think I will try keep to the screenshot below while on base as I only have to drive to the other base once a week. The Arms workout will be optional. Some of the assistance exceed idea are still up for tweaking depending on what the gym on my base has available.

Chest, Deads, Overhead Press andSquats lead with 5x5 and the rest is 3x8-12.

Cardio will be a mixture of HIIT and steady state to try keep a nice mix of speed and endurance. Abs will be worked in when I can.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

all looks good

not a big lover of the upright row and it has a reputation for injury ( I don't know if its justified) the advise is use a wide grip and only bring the bar up to your nipples. This will put more of the work onto your delts instead of traps.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> all looks good
> 
> not a big lover of the upright row and it has a reputation for injury ( I don't know if its justified) the advise is use a wide grip and only bring the bar up to your nipples. This will put more of the work onto your delts instead of traps.


Thanks for the tips, I will experiment when i get back to base  looking forward to getting back now!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

No training today, traveled back to base today and in hanging out so its straight to bed.

Hoping to get a nice run in tomorrow before doing my fitness test sometime next week. Also going to try get back on a decent diet from tomorrow but with my car still screwed it could be a bit of a problem


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Body shots for December.

Gained a fair bit of fat while on leave, time to get back on my diet and see how it goes. Hopfully the temptations over Christmas won't be too bad and I will be able to keep fairly focused.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope i can resist the xmas temptations!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Diet didn't go as planned today and ended up at KFC 

New weights workout starts tomorrow though so hope I can start my new diet too!

Going to try smash some HIIT a little later.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

KFC :drool:

I want some NOW!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Forced myself to the gym, defiantly feeling better with this HIIT, might be time to up the speed a decent notch soon.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice

Dam it mate, if I walk for 20min I call it a cardio workout


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice
> 
> Dam it mate, if I walk for 20min I call it a cardio workout


Me too! I chuck it on 11km/h and just stay there for 20 minutes haha!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Decided to start uploading photos of my meals like Katy and Tyriam to try stay on track with food.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Work out for today


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Its good to see you back on it mate. Im sure you'll make great progress over the next few months!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers mate 

Got my fitness test with work tomorrow then after that im just going to try keep as consistant with training and diet as I can


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Diet for today.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

How do you find the True Whey? I've just got the caramel flavour. I actually can't believe how good it tastes, it really is amazing!!!

At 2 scoops a day, it should last me 54 days, thinking of buying some Strawberry flavour just to mix it up everyday


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I really can't fault true whey, tried a few other brands and have always went back to true whey, tried vanilla, chocolate and banana now.

I will probably stick with it for the foreseeable future.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I really can't fault true whey, tried a few other brands and have always went back to true whey, tried vanilla, chocolate and banana now.
> 
> I will probably stick with it for the foreseeable future.


Ive got myprotein true whey strawberry cream and its really nice. As im cutting i have it with water but once tried it with milk and it was like heaven!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Ive got myprotein true whey strawberry cream and its really nice. As im cutting i have it with water but once tried it with milk and it was like heaven!


Strawberry is next on my list to try  I have it with semi skimmed milk and just account for the extra call through the day.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Strawberry is next on my list to try  I have it with semi skimmed milk and just account for the extra call through the day.


Strawberry isnt bad either. Prefer strawberry and cream. Find it easier and lighter to drink


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Strawberry isnt bad either. Prefer strawberry and cream. Find it easier and lighter to drink


Yea my Bad, I meant Strawberry and Cream


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just got back from the med centre and it turns out the same thing that screwed my leg up is no starting in my right arm pit and on my left arm, hopfully they have cought it early enough to stop it getting anywhere near as bad as last time else I will probably be in hospital again and end up with holes in me again


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice Homemade Extra Lean Mince Burger


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Strawberry isnt bad either. Prefer strawberry and cream. Find it easier and lighter to drink





Marrsy86 said:


> Yea my Bad, I meant Strawberry and Cream


Do you guys mean strawberry delight? That's the only strawberry flavour they do for True Whey..


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Do you guys mean strawberry delight? That's the only strawberry flavour they do for True Whey..


Good job someone's on the ball


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> Just got back from the med centre and it turns out the same thing that screwed my leg up is no starting in my right arm pit and on my left arm, hopfully they have cought it early enough to stop it getting anywhere near as bad as last time else I will probably be in hospital again and end up with holes in me again


Dam it Marrsy, getting it once is unlucky but twice, that's downright careless !

Hope this isn't as bad this time mate


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam it Marrsy, getting it once is unlucky but twice, that's downright careless !
> 
> Hope this isn't as bad this time mate


Cheers mate, if I get it again they are sending me to a specialist.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bit random with training today but its just the fitness test I had to do.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

So whats causing the holes?

My bad regarding myprotein. Im currently using mp core in strawberry and cream and true whey in strawberry:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> So whats causing the holes?
> 
> My bad regarding myprotein. Im currently using mp core in strawberry and cream and true whey in strawberry:


**** knows mate, waiting for test results. Should get them Monday with any luck.

That's a nice protein haul there mate!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Couldn't do much today, as soon as I lifted my arm started bleeding out  first been **** too as I was comfort eating.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

No phys today as its the work christmas party


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Still cant believe that these holes just appear on your body and start bleeding.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Still cant believe that these holes just appear on your body and start bleeding.


It's most annoying like.










That's the one on my left arm. The one on my right isn't weaping yet.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

looks sore


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

It killing today like but it's healing we'll. med centre check up at 10:30 so with any luck it will be good news!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Arms healing well, my right arm shouldn't start to weep with any luck.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

My arm is healing really quickly, going to try a little run and light weights tomorrow to see if I bleed out or not.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

fingers crossed for you mate


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope it sorts itself out mate


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers mate, finished my meds today so with any luck they are gone!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bit of cardio, my left arm has healed totally now, might right is still a little iffy but its defo on the men's now.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

New Years resolution looks like it will be to cut right down and a smash cardio as much as I can and try do weights at least three times a week too. Looking to work out a keto/IF meal plan.

Just hope these random ****ing holes stop appearing in my lol.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bit more cardio


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Squadron **** up last night so didn't do any phys.

Both arms seem fully healed now though.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Home on leave now trying an IF Keto diet to see how I feel from it.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Tried a little Keto experiment, craved carbs most the day but it wasn't anything I couldn't handle.

Will probably wait till I go back to base before trying Keto properly because of Christmas and new year.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi mate.

Whats this with your arm?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Whats this with your arm?


Good to see you active on the board again mate, how's tricks ?

Had infections in my arms and left leg mate, been a **** 3 month.

On the men's now though!


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good to hear buddy.

It's good to be back and good to be training.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good to hear buddy.
> 
> It's good to be back and good to be training.


You got a log up yet ?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm driving to the inlaws today for a week so I shan't be on-line again this year

I just wanted to wish you a very Merry Xmas!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm driving to the inlaws today for a week so I shan't be on-line again this year
> 
> I just wanted to wish you a very Merry Xmas!


Merry Christmas to you too mate


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Little bit of cardio.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

No phys to report but had more work done on my tattoo


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy new year guys, main goal for this year is to try get abs!

Cardio will start today but im out for a friends birthday on Thursday, after that I want to try not drink alcohol until March.

Diet will kick in when I go back to base and be tracked on here.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Happy new year guys, main goal for this year is to try get abs!
> 
> Cardio will start today but im out for a friends birthday on Thursday, after that I want to try not drink alcohol until March.
> 
> Diet will kick in when I go back to base and be tracked on here.


Same goals mate. Let's smash it and encourage each other. I'm gonna drink for mine and Mrs birthday then that's it til April.

Zero cardio for me though. Lol. Just diet and fat burner


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Same goals mate. Let's smash it and encourage each other. I'm gonna drink for mine and Mrs birthday then that's it til April.
> 
> Zero cardio for me though. Lol. Just diet and fat burner


Deal, what fat burner you going for ?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello marsy how you doing fella.

Your training is looking good.

happy New Year!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello marsy how you doing fella.
> 
> Your training is looking good.
> 
> happy New Year!


Happy new year lad, I'm good mate, you ?

Can't wait to get training again like! Going to cut and smash cardio this year!

You got a training log up yet ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Deal, what fat burner you going for ?


Iforce tt-33 mate


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Iforce tt-33 mate


Just googled it, I will keep an eye on how it works out for you.

Got to stick to cardio myself to try get back in shape for 10km racing season.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Getting another lump growing on my left arm  going to keep training through it though as I spent about 4 month of the last year injured.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Getting another lump growing on my left arm  going to keep training through it though as I spent about 4 month of the last year injured.


That fcuking sucks!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

**** food and alcohol has took it's toll....


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

After Christmas and new year here's where I'm at......










I think I will try upload a body shot every week now.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> Getting another lump growing on my left arm  going to keep training through it though as I spent about 4 month of the last year injured.


sorry to hear that mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> After Christmas and new year here's where I'm at......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bf you think you're at there mate? Fcuk scale weight now! I'm getting to 12% and don't give a fcuk what I weigh. Doing this $hit proper now!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

No idea, going to jump on one of them machines in boots cos my callipers are either broken or I'm doing it wrong as it says I'm 8% lol.

My main focus right now is abs like, don't care about size or strength. I will get my abs and then build slowly and cleanly and natty from there 



robc1985 said:


> What bf you think you're at there mate? Fcuk scale weight now! I'm getting to 12% and don't give a fcuk what I weigh. Doing this $hit proper now!


Cheers mate.



BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry to hear that mate


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Only just seen this, subbed


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Only just seen this, subbed


Good to have you back lad  you training in the three men log again or you still just going balls deep in everything you can ?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> No idea, going to jump on one of them machines in boots cos my callipers are either broken or I'm doing it wrong as it says I'm 8% lol.
> 
> My main focus right now is abs like, don't care about size or strength. I will get my abs and then build slowly and cleanly and natty from there
> 
> Cheers mate.


Ditto mate. Asthetics all the way this year. I've been advised by a big natty to cut to 12 then bulk to 18 then cut. Recons I'll look good then. Slooooow bulk though. No more 1k breakies


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Ditto mate. Asthetics all the way this year. I've been advised by a big natty to cut to 12 then bulk to 18 then cut. Recons I'll look good then. Slooooow bulk though. No more 1k breakies


GOMAD and that is behind me now like. I want to get lean then bulk slowly and cleanly, just with a 200-300 cal surplus a day. Hope to stay lean and grow slowly but I'm hoping having abs will keep me motivated and stop me from pigging out and losing it.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Off to Newcastle for my last **** up till March now if all goes well.

Got a bet going on with a girl that I will be in better shape that her by the last week of march and I have to beat her!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

robc1985 said:


> Ditto mate. Asthetics all the way this year. I've been advised by a big natty to cut to 12 then bulk to 18 then cut. Recons I'll look good then. Slooooow bulk though. No more 1k breakies


That will take YEARS surely?



Marrsy86 said:


> GOMAD and that is behind me now like. I want to get lean then bulk slowly and cleanly, just with a 200-300 cal surplus a day. Hope to stay lean and grow slowly but I'm hoping having abs will keep me motivated and stop me from pigging out and losing it.


You on the juice yet matey?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> You on the juice yet matey?


I'm in the RAF mate, not worth the risk, if I fail a drugs test I'm kicked streight out. I know there's people in the forces on gear but my job is well paid for what I do and I would be hard pressed to find anything like it in civilian life.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> I'm in the RAF mate, not worth the risk, if I fail a drugs test I'm kicked streight out. I know there's people in the forces on gear but my job is well paid for what I do and I would be hard pressed to find anything like it in civilian life.


Ahh I see mate yea not worth the risk at all!

You natty cvnt!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Ahh I see mate yea not worth the risk at all!
> 
> You natty cvnt!


Natty and proud! Plus I'm scared of needles 

On a side note just noticed the cyst in my arm has popped....not letting these ****ers effect my training this year! Lost 4 month to them in 2012! Streight back on my meds when I get back to base.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

That looks lovely!! ^


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Heading back to base now, actually looking forward to it!

Hopefully I will catch the shop and be able to stock up and eggs and a few other things to hit the ground running.

Might try fast all of today to help deplete glycogen.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Couldn't fast the whole day 

Don't have eggs till the shop gets them back in as my cars still broke so tomorrow's food will be similar to today's.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Really enjoyed today. Glad to be back on camp and starting a decent route in. Haven't done cardio like today in over a year, realised how much I actually miss it!

Going to try a light weight session tomorrow.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Had barly any sleep last night and had a crazy busy day so ditched weights for some light cardio.

Will try to smash some weights tomorrow.

Got a self test to check how my body is handling Keto. Apparently I'm at 40 mg/dL and that's about half way to being in full ketosis if I'm reading it right.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wasn't very well yesterday, don't think it's from the Keto diet but after work I just slept till this morning and was sick a few times.

Managed to do a cardio circuit while at work though so at least I got some phys done.

Also I'm upto 80mg/dL of Ketones so I'm almost in full ketosis now if I'm reading it right.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

hope you feel better soon, hope its not the Keto making you feel poorly!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope you feel better soon, hope its not the Keto making you feel poorly!


Cheers mate, I feel alot better today. Had to smash a few carbs earlier but only about 30g. Hope it hasn't knocked me out of ketosis like.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Felt good getting back into the gym, went light but it felt heavy as ****!

Also forgot to add the carbs I had in this morning.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Was bored so done a little extra run.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that the fitness pal thing you use mate ?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Is that the fitness pal thing you use mate ?


The food diary thing definitely is as I've used it myself, not sure about the exercise log


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Milky said:


> Is that the fitness pal thing you use mate ?


The food diary is the fitness app is called iFitness Pro.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm at 160mg/dL ketones so should be in full ketosis. I had a Starbucks got chocolate today and rechecked my levels tonight and I'm at the same level so im guessing I can take 40-50g of carb a day without coming out.

Think I will up my cals to 2200 tomorrow to try help keep this hunger away.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Shoulders and a few hundred extra cals today.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

was that planned 42.5 kg for variable reps on each exercise? or could you just not be bothered to change the weight on the bar?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> was that planned 42.5 kg for variable reps on each exercise? or could you just not be bothered to change the weight on the bar?


That's as much as I could get, it's a tiny gym and there were two other guys in so had to share plates. I could have defo done more on the shrugs and prolly on the up rights too, not too sure about the OHP though.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

1 week into Keto now. Just done a self test and I'm down from 180 to 35 ketones in my blood 

I think it's because of the mince I ate yesterday as it was from the mess and I don't know what was in the gravy and stuff.

Time to build it back up again!

Will try get my 1/12 comparison pic up on Monday.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Up to 80 on the Keto self test so back on the right track. Been looking into the paleo diet for after Keto. Looks like it might be worth a try. I like the sound of the no processed food life style.

Bit of cardio and abs today.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

150 weighted crunches in sets of 25! your gonna have abs of steel mate, tough with great endurance, but as far as putting on size goes, I believe you need to treat them like every other muscle group.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 150 weighted crunches in sets of 25! your gonna have abs of steel mate, tough with great endurance, but as far as putting on size goes, I believe you need to treat them like every other muscle group.


Low and heavy ? I'm going to have one day to train abs, was looking at P90Xs an ripper X for it.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice lay in today catching up on sleep. Back upto 180 ketones. Also added first week update pics.



















1/12 progress pics.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Arms today, biceps hurt a bit so only done two sets, guess its from doing back yesterday.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Decided I'm going to have a Dominoes on Saterday as a carb up treat with the lad I'm on shift with.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> Decided I'm going to have a Dominoes on Saterday as a carb up treat with the lad I'm on shift with.


Now that sounds like a plan


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Now that sounds like a plan


Large Texas BBQ with Ring of Fire crust and some toffee apple cookies


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Marrsy86 said:


> Large Texas BBQ with Ring of Fire crust and some toffee apple cookies


 :drool:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just got out the shower and noticed my stomach is looking leaner that it did two weeks ago, no where near where I want it but defo on the right track.

Think I might be catabolic too as I swear my arms are shrinking, going to dig out my cloth tape measure and check when I get a chance. If I am catabolic I will up my calories a little.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Rest day from phys today.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

18g of carbs! mg:

I bet you cant wait for that Pizza :drool:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 18g of carbs! mg:
> 
> I bet you cant wait for that Pizza :drool:


You have no idea!!!

Defo getting the pizza and cookies but might get a tub of Ben and Jerrys aswell.

Then straight back on the strict diet come Sunday.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> You have no idea!!!
> 
> Defo getting the pizza and cookies but might get a tub of Ben and Jerrys aswell.
> 
> Then straight back on the strict diet come Sunday.


Do it! B & J all the way!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Do it! B & J all the way!


Cant decide between Baked Alaska or Cookie Dough 

Its inreal how much im looking forward to getting this food haha, literally counting down the days, im a little worried though as to the effect it will have on my body. Hope I dont bloat up. If I do I might not car up again till march time if I feel I can take it.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Cant decide between Baked Alaska or Cookie Dough
> 
> Its inreal how much im looking forward to getting this food haha, literally counting down the days, im a little worried though as to the effect it will have on my body. Hope I dont bloat up. If I do I might not car up again till march time if I feel I can take it.


I had toffee core. Was lush! Just treat yourself and don't worry. All in moderation is cool. Need to enjoy life still.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I had toffee core. Was lush! Just treat yourself and don't worry. All in moderation is cool. Need to enjoy life still.


The Dominoes we have to order from doesnt stock Toffee Core 

Think I will get Cookie Dough 

Large Texas BBQ, 4 Toffee Apple Cookies and a tub of Ben and Jerry's, CANT WAIT!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just bought two 500 tubs of b&j. Half price. Haha boom!!!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Just bought two 500 tubs of b&j. Half price. Haha boom!!!!


I'm well jelouse


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Chest with a tiny bit of abs, too cold for cardio.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ketostix say I have dropped out of ketosis and I have no idea why :s

Been so strict on my diet too.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Ketostix say I have dropped out of ketosis and I have no idea why :s
> 
> Been so strict on my diet too.


How do you measure it mate? I'm intrigued


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:
 

> How do you measure it mate? I'm intrigued


**** on a little stick lol, if it goes purple it's detected ketones. Not sure how accurate they are though.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

For yesterday, wasn't too well so didn't eat much, feelrough today too


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ketostix say I'm back to 180 not guess last night was a dodgy one.

Pic update 2/12 so tomorrows carb up doesn't ruin it.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Ketostix say I'm back to 180 not guess last night was a dodgy one.
> 
> Pic update 2/12 so tomorrows carb up doesn't ruin it.


Good going. Get some tan though ffs.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Good going. Get some tan though ffs.


Ginger and proud


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Shoulders today.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Dominoes day  no phys and bad diet today.

Not sure if I will carb up again tbh.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Dominoes day  no phys and bad diet today.
> 
> Not sure if I will carb up again tbh.


Fcuk that. Treat yourself mate. Life's too short


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Fcuk that. Treat yourself mate. Life's too short


Yea I will have treats but I think it will be KfC to try fit in with the diet better.

Felt strange all day since I started eating carbs. Think my system went into overdrive or something lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mate I applaud your efforts, It would do my head in being able to fat, juicy pork sausages but not being able to put them in a sandwich


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Heads been spinning today not sure if its from the carbs yesterday, had a mini carb up today, no phys.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cardio today, fasted all day to make up for the past 2 days.

I can't upload the photo cos I'm at work. I will upload it tomorrow.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Today


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cravings are killing me 

Going to start IF tomorrow I think.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Cravings are killing me
> 
> Going to start IF tomorrow I think.


Do it mate. You'll be hungry for a week but after that it's fine. Women today at lunch were talking about skipping breakfast and how hungry they get. Not on IF mate. Half 8, 30g casein, 200ml milk, half tub cot cheese and tbsp natty pb. Done!

off day tomorrow so high fat, low carbs


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Done it for two weeks before and I liked it tbh. Looking forward to it


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Done it for two weeks before and I liked it tbh. Looking forward to it


Stick with it though. Consistency is key!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

How goes it in here matey!?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> How goes it in here matey!?


Not bad mate had a rocky few days like since carving up. Trying to get back on track now though.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeasterday, done a bit of arms.

Prolly going to swap to push pull legs soon.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

First day of IF no phys, letting my body get used to carbs again. Going to see the effect it has on my cardio tomorrow.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Been busy this week and kind of fall off the wagon since I came off Keto.

Out for a birthday on Friday, going to try not go mental and restart Keto on the Saterday.

3/12


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

we all fall of the wagon at times mate, its the climbing back on that counts


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

For yeasterday.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bit of chest and shoulders, thinking of starting Keto again tomorrow.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Back on Keto, going to try keep on it till march now as having carbs in my diet is too tempting for me while trying to cut.

4/12


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Back on Keto, going to try keep on it till march now as having carbs in my diet is too tempting for me while trying to cut.
> 
> 4/12


All the Best mate. We all have treats at times. Just make sure it's only 5% of the time. I still enjoy myself and lose weight. You'll be fine though! Your bf is fairly low. I'd say clean bulk soon


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

robc1985 said:


> All the Best mate. We all have treats at times. Just make sure it's only 5% of the time. I still enjoy myself and lose weight. You'll be fine though! Your bf is fairly low. I'd say clean bulk soon


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> All the Best mate. We all have treats at times. Just make sure it's only 5% of the time. I still enjoy myself and lose weight. You'll be fine though! Your bf is fairly low. I'd say clean bulk soon


Cheers mate, been so busy the past few weeks haven't had time to prepair proper meals or anything.

Going to try cut till I can see abs then bulk I think.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

mate, I hope I'm not out of order in saying this but your workouts feel too much cardio and not enough strength based.

How about replacing some of the running with a circuit of callanetics? you could throw in some burpees, squats, hindi push-ups, push ups, squat thrusts, mountain climbers. etc They will all work your cardiovascular system and add functional strength and endurance.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree mate I keep meaning to do weights but I end up doing cardio, think I'm reverting back to when I used to run every day lol.

Planning on working weights back in ASAP though


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Full into ketosis now, going shopping for decent food tomorrow night


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Love it

especially the dead lifts and the un-assisted, assisted pull-ups :thumb:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Love it
> 
> especially the dead lifts and the un-assisted, assisted pull-ups :thumb:


The app I use only has assisted on its options 

Going on leave for 2 weeks on Sunday so will have more time to put into fitness


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

hello MAte,

You put enough Pictures up.

How long a break have you had?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeasterday










Going to try chest and tris later.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

strongmanmatt said:


> hello MAte,
> 
> You put enough Pictures up.
> 
> How long a break have you had?


Hey 

How's your training ?

It's been a nightmare to train the past few weeks but I'm on leave for 2 weeks come Sunday


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2013)

Marrsy86 said:


> Took Deadlifts easy today because of my leg, managed to get to 95kg and my leg started to bleed so left it there.
> 
> Made a batch of vegetable juice today, should last a few days. Going to try drink my five a day then have my fruit ontop. Also started mixing a spoon of honey and a spoon of cinnamon to a cup of green tea after reading a few articles last night.
> 
> Weighed myself today and I'm down to 91kg.


Sorry if it's been asked pal, but what is that app you are using to record your weights etc.?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> Sorry if it's been asked pal, but what is that app you are using to record your weights etc.?


Full fitness 

Today....


----------

